
Latest Windows 10 Update Could Hurt Your PC - diablo1
https://www.lifewire.com/latest-windows-10-update-could-hurt-your-pc-4843110
======
buro9
Ah, this may explain an unexpected looping BSOD that started a few days after
that date.

I started getting a KMODE Exception Not Handled BSOD with no driver listed.
Have done full diagnostics of memory, graphics card, everything... even in
safe mode without networking it would still BSOD shortly after boot.

I reinstalled Windows, applied updates... and it happened again.

It's quite vicious if this is it... there's not a lot one can do about this.
Well, I flipped to a Linux laptop instead.

------
NikolaeVarius
Dumb clickbait title. I consider claims of "hurting" my PC to mean that a
hardware issue could occur, not that it could introduce a bug.

------
discreditable
Am I the only person who installs updates as soon as they come out, yolo'ing
them at my org and has no problems at all?

~~~
jaywalk
No, that's pretty much what I've done since well before Windows 10.

------
pinfisher
April 14th update? Seems like old news.

~~~
da_chicken
Definitely. This article is from April 23.

The MS KB article says they saw reports on social media but didn't get any
telemetry or customer feedback: [https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4549951/windows-10-...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4549951/windows-10-update-kb4549951)

Of course, if the update leaves your system in an unbootable state you'd
expect there to be no telemetry, and the only thing I can imagine more like a
black hole than feedback to MS would be feedback to Google, IBM or Oracle.

------
minikites
>Windows 10 users are reporting crashes like the Blue Screen of Death (BSOD)
after installing the April 14th update

Why is this getting posted the day after May's Patch Tuesday? The title is
incredibly misleading.

~~~
tatersolid
Someone has a working exploit patched two days ago, and they want to extend
its useful life by sowing confusion.

A disinformation campaign targeted at technical site seems like an interesting
approach, as we HN types provide advice to the non-technical folks around us.

------
xtiansimon
Dammit. I’m telecommuting with LogMeIn and last week Outlook’s email search
bar inexplicably moved to the top of the screen. And yesterday one of my
monitors was just a black screen. After logging out and back in the problem
went away. After reading this post, I’m more nervous.

Hey Microsoft! Think you can take a break on non-security updates?

/panic rant

------
godzillabrennus
I only use Windows to play games. Can’t imagine how bad this could be for
small businesses that rely on it.

~~~
tasubotadas
Obviously, Linux and Mac updates are problem-free.

~~~
centimeter
Linux updates are famously vastly more convenient and reliable than Windows or
Mac updates. No forced updates, usually no restart required, usually no
breaking changes, usually no BS. I can't say that about either Mac or Windows.

~~~
da_chicken
Linux just doesn't tell you when you need to reboot. You (or the package
manager) has to know that updating something will affect a library that a
running program has loaded, and you need to restart it to actually patch your
system.

Some package managers handle it better than others, but the popular idea of
"never need to restart to update" is super misleading when the reality is
"updates on disk, doesn't update in-memory unless you restart that program".
Windows' file locking system is really inconvenient, but it does have some
knock-on benefits.

------
vorpalhex
This is pretty clickbaity, any chance we can get a more professional source
with additional details?

~~~
GeekyBear
>In addition to BSoD crashes and connectivity issues, users are also reporting
that their settings are being removed and files deleted.

[https://betanews.com/2020/04/23/kb4549951-crash-file-
deletio...](https://betanews.com/2020/04/23/kb4549951-crash-file-deletion/)

------
CrankyBear
I don't trust Any Windows 10 updates anymore. There's always something.

------
ravenstine
This is exactly why I turn off automatic updates for everything, and only
update once the canaries have left the coal mine. Automatic updates might be
good for keeping the masses secure, but if you're between that and a power-
user then they add too much unpredictability into the system, even if
something bad happens only once in a blue moon.

~~~
shawnz
> if you're between that and a power-user then they add too much
> unpredictability into the system, even if something bad happens only once in
> a blue moon.

What's the cost-benefit analysis on that? I have literally never had an issue
installing updates on the day of release at least since Windows 10 was
released, so spending even a few days thinking about it already seems like a
wasted cost to me.

